# My Aquascape - Before and After



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

From May 2011 to Sept 2011
Free advice whoever needs it!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great. You could post some specifics about your setup. You should enter the tank of the month competition!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I love your threads. lol

Everything in my 5 gallons seems to be growing and thriving except my dwarf baby tears.. they're not dying but they ain't growing either. In my partner's tank they perished completely. I believe you use ferts and CO2?


----------



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly I don't use any ferts, just DIY CO2
I think the 12hr Lighting and good soil (ADA Aquasoil) is the key for me.
It needs a trim but I'm trying to wait as long as I can. 
My tank is in 1st place for the month of Sept here:
Top 10 - This Month - Page 1 - Rate My Fish Tank
Ranks 49th of 1975 tanks worldwide on the same site.


----------

